

Seoul wants to ban Uber and build its own app - bdehaaff
http://www.fastcompany.com/3033313/fast-feed/seoul-wants-to-ban-uber-and-build-its-own-app?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company%29

======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of this topic here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8063661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8063661)

